
Government mandated backdoors is Really not a good idea - PeterZaitsev
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2019/01/evaluating_the_.html
======
bradknowles
The original title of this article is “Evaluating the GCHQ Exceptional Access
Proposal”, but I’m not sure that’s better than the description given by the
submitter.

However, I am pretty sure this link has been posted here before, and probably
pretty recently. I’d look it up, but the search interface on this HN reader is
nonexistent.

